# Website Vorstellung, bitte bewerten



## Zitr0ne (6. Mai 2009)

Da hier ja viele auch Ihr Projekt vorstellen, will ich das auch mal machen. 

Auf www.meineipanzeigen.de bekommt Ihr zu allererst mal eure IP-Adresse angezeigt, was sonst. 

Weiterhin gibt es Gadgets die Ihr kostenfrei in eure Homepages einbauen könnt. Entweder für eigene Hompages aber auch für Joomla als Modul.

Die Gadgets gibts auch als Forensignatur oder für die Vista-Sidebar. (PCGH unterstütz leider keine Bilder in der Signatur, sonst hätte ich das mal eingetragen )

Na dann Bewertet mal, bin gespannt.


----------



## Meinpcistplatt (7. Mai 2009)

Finde die Seite ganz in Ordnung. 
Die darfst du bloß nicht dem Schäuble zeigen, sonst verlangt der noch n Update(Name, Adresse, politische Gesinnung, etc.).


----------



## OctoCore (10. Mai 2009)

hm...
Wirkt eingezwängt.
Man hat so schon den Eindruck eines Suchbildes, das wird durch den einengenden Rahmen noch verstärkt. Die Seite mit den js-Beispielen geht zwar in die Höhe, wirkt aber immer noch an den Seiten beschnitten oder eingeengt, je nach persönlicher Betrachtungsweise.
Es wäre bei dem Inhalt nicht zweckmäßig, dass er sich automatisch an die Breite im Browser anpasst, das sähe wirklich schlimm aus. Die Zentrierung finde ich vollkommen in Ordnung.
Aber der helle Hintergrund sollte nach meinem Geschmack "mitwachsen". Zusammen mit dem Rahmen. Den Hintergrund könnte man mit einer dezenten Textur versehen, damit dann die großen Flächen nicht so öde aussehen.
Schaltet man dann ins Forum, bekommt man gleich die komplette Breitseite. Im Vergleich zu Schmalspur-Vorseite ist das ein starker Kontrast. Ich wäre fast zusammengezuckt.
Im Forum finde ich die Schrift zu groß. Ich werde da an die Windowseinstellungen für Sehbehinderte erinnert.
Im Grunde finde ich die Seiten außerhalb des Forums nicht schlecht. Die haben durchaus ihren eigenen Stil in Farbgebung und der stilisierten Grafik vor dem Forenzugang. Schlicht, aber nicht im negativen Sinn. Wenn mehr Garfiken dazu kommen, solltest du den leicht abstrahierenden Grafikstil beibehalten. Weniger ist oft mehr, besonders bei Webseiten.

Alles rein subjektiv, natürlich. Aber du wolltest es so. 

Ich klicke nicht auf irgendwelche Noten. Das ist einfach ein zu starres Korsett zur Bewertung. Und ohne eine Begründung für dich auch nichts wert.
Da die Seite aus Besuchersicht (zumindest für den Besucher, der diesen Sermon hier tippt) mit Mängeln behaftet ist, gibt es folgerichtig ein mangelhaft. Das hat mit dem Schul-Mangelhaft allerdings nichts zu tun.


----------



## Zitr0ne (10. Mai 2009)

Danke für deine ausführliche Meinung, sehr konstruktiv. 

Ich wollte mich eigentlich nicht dazu erklären weil es eventuell die Meinung weiterer User beeinträchtigt. Aber inhaltlich habe ich etwas im ersten Post vergessen, wuste nicht das es so wichtig ist in der Bewertung. 
Das Layout der Seite ist damit zu erklären, das es auch auf mobilen Geräten wie dem iPhone funktionieren soll. 

Mit der js-Seite meinst du warscheinlich die Kategorie Hompagetools, das ist kein js sondern einfach HTML. Das ist ein entscheidender Unterschied. 

Vieleicht könntest mir auch nochmal genau erklären was du damit meinst:


> Aber der helle Hintergrund sollte nach meinem Geschmack "mitwachsen". Zusammen mit dem Rahmen.


Mit dem Forum geb ich dir recht, ist wenig einladend. Allerdings ist die Schrift nur im IE so groß alle anderen Browser "Firefox Safarie Opera etc." interpretieren das richtig. Ist ein leidiges Thema.


----------



## OctoCore (10. Mai 2009)

Zitr0ne schrieb:


> Danke für deine ausführliche Meinung, sehr konstruktiv.
> Ich wollte mich eigentlich nicht dazu erklären weil es eventuell die Meinung weiterer User beeinträchtigt. Aber inhaltlich habe ich etwas im ersten Post vergessen, wuste nicht das es so wichtig ist in der Bewertung.
> Das Layout der Seite ist damit zu erklären, das es auch auf mobilen Geräten wie dem iPhone funktionieren soll.


Das ging mir auch durch den Kopf.
Deshalb sollte die Zentrierung des Inhaltes auch beibehalten werden. Text passt sich sowie dynamisch an, nur feste Bitmap-Grafiken dürfen halt eine bestimmte Breite nicht überschreiten.


> Mit der js-Seite meinst du warscheinlich die Kategorie Hompagetools, das ist kein js sondern einfach HTML. Das ist ein entscheidender Unterschied.



Ich weiß. Du hast mich erwischt. . Ich habe nicht genau hingesehen. Du weißt aber bestimmt selber, dass diverse Gimmicks zum Einbinden in die eigene Homepage gerne als JS angeboten werden. 



> Mit dem Forum geb ich dir recht, ist wenig einladend. Allerdings ist die Schrift nur im IE so groß alle anderen Browser "Firefox Safarie Opera etc." interpretieren das richtig. Ist ein leidiges Thema.



Öhm.... Ich benutze den aktuellsten Opera. 

Mit dem wachsenden Hintergrund habe ich gemeint, dass ich in meinen Browser eben kein gerahmtes Suchbild in der Mitte einer grauen Masse (oder was auch immer grade die Hintergrundfarbe des Browsers ist) sehe, sondern das der Hintergrund eben mein Browserfenster komplett füllt, egal ob es jetzt 1000x1000 Pixel groß ist, oder ob ich es auf Fullscreendarstellung switche. 
Wie das geht, weiß ich nicht. Ich bin nur Betrachter und habe keinen blassen Dunst, wie man es anstellt.  Du bist der Webseitenentwickler.
Das Auffüllen des Hintergrundes, ob jetzt als reine Farbfläche oder mit den Tiles, aus denen bei vielen Webseiten die Hintergrundtapete zusammengesetzt wird,  macht natürlich der Browser. Du musst ihm nur mitteilen, dass er es so machen soll. Z.B. per Style-Sheet. Ob das mit dem Rahmen auch geht, keine Ahnung.


----------



## Dark Hunter (17. Mai 2009)

Mir gefällts ganz gut, auf jeden Fall eine nette Idee. Besonders gut finde ich, dass du es vernünftig gecodet hast (XHTML). Nur gibt es einen einzigen Fehler: 

```
<meta http-equiv="X-UA-Compatible" content="IE=Edge">
```
So wär es richtig:

```
<meta http-equiv="X-UA-Compatible" content="IE=Edge[COLOR=Red]"[COLOR=Red][B]/[/B]>
```
MfG Jannick

Edit: Fehler behoben


----------



## Zitr0ne (19. Mai 2009)

Ja danke für die Einwände, OctoCore, die sind ja auch berechtigt, werd mich mal dran machen das zu beheben.

Darkhunter, hast natürlich recht, der Tag muss nach xhtml closed sein. Hab ich wohl verpasst als ich auf den IE8 sauer war. 

Aber ganz in Ordunung is deine Variante auch nicht *auf Details rumtrampel* 

So is es absolut richtig^^

```
<meta http-equiv="X-UA-Compatible" content="IE=Edge" />
```


----------



## derLordselbst (19. Mai 2009)

Bei Deiner Webseite stellt sich bei mir inhaltlich die Frage nach dem Sinn eines Hardware und DSL-Forums.  Bei so einem Forum bist Du nicht ganz der Erste und daher wird es sehr schwierig, es mit Leben zu füllen. Ich befürchte, dass nicht sofort alle PCGH-Forumuser in Scharen zu Dir überlaufen werden.

Ein Forum hat zudem rechtliche Konsequenzen: 
Du bist verpflichtet, zumindest täglich zu prüfen, ob rechtswidrige Beiträge dort auftauchen. Ansonsten haftet Du da mit, wenn z.B. jemand beleidigt wird. Zum Glück sehen die aktuellen Gerichtsurteile so aus, dass es nicht mehr erforderlich sein wird, alle Forenbeiträge VOR Veröffentlichung zu prüfen, was der Tod jedes Forums wäre. Da wurden einige übereifrige Hamburger Richter durch die nächsthöhere Instanz zurückgepfiffen.


----------



## Dark Hunter (19. Mai 2009)

Zitr0ne schrieb:


> So is es absolut richtig^^
> 
> ```
> <meta http-equiv="X-UA-Compatible" content="IE=Edge" />
> ```



Ohh verdammt... Fehler meinerseits, da hab ich wohl auch geschlampt. 
Da sieht man doch, wie schnell so etwas gehen kann.


----------



## Zitr0ne (19. Mai 2009)

derLordselbst: Muss ich mich doch nochmal äußern, ich dachte der Thread geht endlich unter. 

Die Frage nach dem Sinn des Forums darfst du dir natürlich stellen allerdings bin ich der Meinung das die Besucher meiner Seite technisch versierte Menschen sind und Hardware technisch essentiel ist. DSL würd ich auch nicht als absolutes Randthema bezeichnen, für User die nach Ihrer IP im Internet suchen.

Ich bestrebe keinesfalls dem PCGH-Forum nen Rang abzulaufen, da tun sich dann bei mir Fragen auf. 

Ist auch net das du dir einen Kopf darum machst was rechtliche Belange angeht. Ich bin rechtlich gut aufgestellt und klage mich notfalls bis zum Verfassungsgericht wenn jemand der Meinung ist das man "10 Jahre alte Links" in einem Forum jeden Tag auf Veränderung und rechtswidrige Inhalte prüfen müsse. Genauso sieht das mit Posts von Usern aus.

Ich hoffe mal du fühlst dich jetzt nicht persönlich angegriffen, nicht das PCGH hier noch Ärger bekommt falls du dich durch meinen Post beleidigt fühlen solltest. 

Schönen Gruß


----------



## derLordselbst (19. Mai 2009)

Natürlich bin ich beleidigt und unglaublich erbost, dass Du meine Meinung nicht 1 zu 1 übernimmst.^^

Im Ernst: Internet-Recht ist immer noch völlig im Umbruch. Zwar wurden die Abmahn-Anwählte mittlerweile etwas ausgebremst, trotzdem lohnt es sich da besonders aufzupassen, sobald man Fremden Zugriff auf seine Webseite erlaubt (und das geschieht ja mit Forum und Gästebuch zumindest in vorläufiger Weise. Daher nur mein kleiner Hinweis.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Mai 2009)

[X] Sehr gut

Genauso muss soeine Seite sein. Schlicht und einfach auf den Punkt gebracht, keine unnötigen Bildchen.


----------

